

Startup Quote: Justin Kan, co-founder, Justin.tv - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1377894938

======
raychancc
I find it hard to manage somebody’s work unless I have an intimate knowledge
of how to do it myself.

\- Justin Kan (@justinkan)

